# ظهور السيده العذراء مـريم بكنيسه (العـــدرا والملاك) بالـــوراق



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ظهور السيده العذراء مـريم
بكنيسه (العـــدرا والملاك) بالـــوراق

10/12/2009​
10/12/2009

 











[/URL​]​http://www.tobikat.com​http://www.tobikat.com


----------



## maged18 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك على الصور


----------



## مورا مارون (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا في فيديو يا ريت تنزللنا ياه​


----------



## عمادفايز (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا على الصور*


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*ثانكس يا باشا على الصور*
​


----------



## rana1981 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا عالصور


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

maged18 قال:


> شكرا ليك على الصور


منتهى الشكر للمرور الرائع ام النور معاكم


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> اذا في فيديو يا ريت تنزللنا ياه​


منتهى الشكر للمرور الرائع ام النور معاكم

لا اعرف طريقه لتحميل الفيديو


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

عمادفايز قال:


> *شكرا على الصور*


*منتهى الشكر للمرور الرائع ام النور معاكم*


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس يا باشا على الصور*
> ​


منتهى الشكر للمرور الرائع ام النور معاكم


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> شكرا عالصور


منتهى الشكر للمرور الرائع ام النور معاكم


----------



## الوداعة (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*عزيزى و أخويا النهيسى ، 
أسمحلى أخد بركة امى العدرا  و أضع لينك تحميل الفيديو الخاص بالظهور المبارك ، 


*












* وده يا جماعة لينك المشاهدة المباشرة من على اليوتيوب 
*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxcBlifFvWk[/YOUTUBE]









و ده لينك تحميل الفيديو 


























​


----------



## tena_tntn (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*بركة صلاوتها تكون مع جميعنا امين
شكرا*


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الوداعة قال:


> *عزيزى و أخويا النهيسى ،
> أسمحلى أخد بركة امى العدرا  و أضع لينك تحميل الفيديو الخاص بالظهور المبارك ،
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا للمرور الرائع جدا

الرب يبارككم
شكرا جدا للفيديو​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> *بركة صلاوتها تكون مع جميعنا امين
> شكرا*


شكرا للمرور الرائع جدا

الرب يبارككم


----------



## gofy (15 ديسمبر 2009)

فيديوهات ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء والملاك فى الوراق يوم 10/12/2009 
http://coptictubefilm.blogspot.com/2...post_8939.html 

​


----------



## الوداعة (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*السيده العذراء تظهر مجددًا وتصنع معجزات*


*شخص (طيّر)3حمامات لخداع المسيحين..
فتجمدت الحمامات الثلاث 

كتب: مايكل فارس - خاص الأقباط متحدون


 ظهرت السيدة العذراء مجددًا فجر الثلاثاء في تمام الثانية فجرًا 
متجلية بشخصها كاملاً 
بصحبة 8 ملائكة ساجدين لها علي السحاب
 في شكل نوراني في السحاب،
 وهذا المشهد استمر 3 ساعات متواصلة 
حيث ملأت الأنوار السماء وكان خيال بشر نوراني للسيدة العذراء.







 وقد شاهدها مايقرب من 200 ألف علي حسب رؤية شاهد العيان
 "ريمون عادل" خادم الكنيسة الذي صرح لـ "الأقباط متحدون"
 بالمعجزات التي صاحبت مشهد التجلي
 وأولها أن السيدة العذراء شفت سيدة عمياء وصرخت السيدة أنها عادت تري من جديد.


وظهرت لفتاة صغيرة عمرها 14 سنة 
حيث قالت الطفلة "نفسي أشوف ماما العذارء" 
وفعلا رأتها الفتاة 
وقالت بعد رؤيتها علي المناره"انا شفت ماما العذراء وبتشاورلي باي باي"
 وصرخت سيدة مسلمة بصوتٍ عالٍ "هي دي ستنا مريم" وظلت تزغرد من الفرحة.

وكان هناك من يريد أن يُكذّب الظهور،
 حيث قامت مجموعة من الشبان
 بتطيّر ثلاث حمامات فوق الكنيسة 
ولأنها ليست حمامات نورانية وليست هي بالسيده العذراء، 
حدثت معجزة أخري حيث تجمدت الثلاث حمامات علي منارات الكنيسة حتي كتابة هذة الكلمات (وسننشر صورها). 

وأضاف ريمون
 أن الأنبا دوماديوس مطران الجيزة 
أكد عند قدومه للمطرانية أن الظهور سماوي حقيقي 
مؤكدًا أن المطرانية في انتظار قداسة البابا شنودة 
لأخذ وتوثيق الظهورات وتسيجلاتها لبثها علي قناه أغابي القبطية الأرثوذكسية.

ومن ضمن المعجزات ظهور سرب حمام نوراني
 فجر الاثنين علي هيئة صليب فوق الكنيسة 
( وسنرسل لقراء "الأقباط متحدون" الصور كاملة عن قريب)

وأضاف أن هناك عشرات من إيطاليا وأمريكا وكندا 
قد اتصلوا بالقمص داود ابراهيم
 راعي كنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل بالوراق
 عندما سمعوا بالظهورات وقد حجزوا علي أقرب ميعاد للطيران لأخذ بركة السيدة العذراء.

* ​ 


​


----------



## الوداعة (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*من قلب الحدث.. العذراء تفتح أعين "خادمة" بالوراق بعد 6 سنوات من فقد البصر!!، و"حسن محمد أحمد" للأقباط الأحرار: انا أول واحد شاف العدرا*

*الأربعاء, 16 ديسمبر 2009 

02:33




انتظرونا.. خلال ساعات.. رَصد كامل للأجواء بكنيسة السيدة العذراء
 ورئيس الملائكة ميخائيل بالوراق..
شهادات حية -بالصوت والصورة- لمُسلمين وأقباط عاينوا الظهور..
أول شاهد عيان للظهور "حسن محمد أحمد" يُسجِل شهادته عن الظهور للأقباط الأحرار..

 


​ 
*********************

​ 



والمُفاجأة.. السيدة "كوكب" -خادمة بكنيسة العذراء (القديمة) بالوراق
- تسترد بصرها بعد 6 سنوات عاشتها فى ظلام شبه كامل ترى الناس فى أصواتهم فقط، بسبب نزيف فى شبكية العين نتيجة لمرض السُكرى..
كاميرا الأقباط الأحرار ترصَد شهادات حية "للسيدة كوكب" وبعض من عاصروا مرضها المُزمن، بعد دقائق من حدوث المعجزة... والبركة فى الست العدرا* ​ 


​


----------



## الوداعة (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*ظهور العذراء مريم من خلال تجربة شهود عيان*

http://www.copts-united.com/download...ile=el3dar.wmv

* 

تصوير: ريمون يوسف
 كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء: ظهور العذراء أمر واقع ولا يهمنا من يعارض.
.القس/داود ابراهيم عبد الملاك"كاهن كنيسة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل بالوراق"

 *سمعنا عن موضوع ظهور العذراء يوم الخميس ليلاً وأن هناك نورًا في السماء وأن الناس رأته في مناطق كثيرة نظرًا لارتفاعه.

*رأيتُ المنظر بجماله من شباك بيتي وكان كالأتي:حمامة كبيرة جدًا لا تطير بل تسبح في السماء وبعدها تحول الجناحان إلى يد السيدة العذراء.

*كانت هناك كميات كبيرة جدًا من الناس موجودة أمام الكنيسة.

*لم نفصح عن الظهور خلال قداس الجمعة حتى نرى رأي الناس.

*الناس بدأت تتحدث عن الظهورات وتجعلنا نشاهد تصوير التجلي على الموبايل.

*رأيتُ إخواننا المسلمين أيضًا يتحدثون عن التجلي.

*فوجئنا يوم الجمعة مساءا بأنه لا يقل عن 10-15 ألف شخص متجمعين حول الكنيسة.

*الأمن تحرك وأشكر رجال الأمن على وقفتهم معنا حيث أظهروا كل قوة ورجولة.

*تم الاستعانة بالأمن المركزي ورجال المرور نظرًا لكثرة العدد.

*أسقف عام الجيزة جاء إلى الكنيسة ورأى بنفسه الحمام والنور.

*الشعب كله كان سعيدًأ جدًا ويهتف باسم العذراء.

*الإعلام دائمًا لا يتفق على أمر معين، فهناك من يؤيد وهناك من ينفي ونحن لا نجبر أحدُا ليقول رأيًا معينًا.. فكل إنسان حر.

*عندما يكون هناك أمر واقع فلا يهمنا من يعارض.

*الكنيسة اعتادت على التجارب والأزمات ولكن السيدة العذراء وهي رائدة السلام جاءت لأولادها أولاد مصر الذين باركهم الرب وقال"مبارك شعبي مصر".

*السيدة العذراء جاءت برسالة "تصالحوا مع الله".


أبونا/يسطس كامل

*أعيش بالقرب من الكنيسة ووجدت أحد أقاربي يقول لي إن السيدة العذراء تجلت على قبة الكنيسة.

*وجدتُ حمامة كبيرة داخل السحاب تتحرك في قطر 15-20متر.

*بدا منظر التجلي على قبب الكنيسة الخارجية وظهرت السيدة العذراء بملابسها المعتادة كما رأيناها بالزيتون.

*يوم الاثنين في تمام الساعة الرابعة فجرًا رأيت منظرًا عجيبًا وهو:حمامة مضيئة بدأت تخرج من قبة الكنيسة وبدأت تكبر وتعطي ضوءًا فكان منظر التجلي.


أبونا/بشاي لطفي

*فوجئ الناس يوم الخميس بإضاءة قوية جاءت من ناحية الكنيسة.

*الناس لاحظت أن هناك حمامًا بدأ يطوف حول الكنيسة وعلى قبب الكنيسة حتى تجلت السيدة العذراء.

*معظم الموجودين كانوا غير مسيحيين وأخبروا الناس جميعًا وبدأ الخبر ينتشر.

*الناس تتوافد بكثافة على الكنيسة.

*الإنسان الغير مسيحي يصعب عليه استيعاب هذه الظواهر الروحية.



أ/وليم خير"خادم بالكنيسة"

*وجدتُ في قلب السحاب حمامة كبيرة تفرط جناحتها بشكل مبهر.

*الحمامة كانت تذهب من الشرق للغرب بشكل نوراني.

*محبة العذراء للمنطقة ولأولادها سبب في تجليها بالوراق.

*سعادتنا لا توصف بظهور العذراء.



أ/يسري صدقي عوض

*في البداية وجدتُ نورًا في السحاب يذهب ويأتي حول الكنيسة .

*هنالك أشخاص قالوا إنه ليزر ولكنه لم يكن كذلك.

*كان هناك أشخاص واقفين ولا يرون الحمام ولا النور ولا التجلي..فهذه هي حكمة ربنا أن هناك أشخاصًا رأت بالفعل واأخرون لم يروا شيئًا.

*الظهور بدأ يتوالى في الكنيسة والقبة الخارجية.

*يوم الجمعة النور تجول في مدينة الوراق بأكملها.

* 



​


----------



## الوداعة (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*اليوم الخامس على التوالى ظهور جديد للعذراء مريم من قلب السماء فى كنيسه الوراق ظهور قوى جدا بتاريخ 16-12-*

*
اليوم الخامس على التوالى ظهور جديد للعذراء مريم من قلب السماء فى كنيسه الوراق ظهور قوى جدا بتاريخ 16-12-2009   

*

* 

*




* 

*


* 






*
*
*
*download *




 



​


----------



## الوداعة (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*لينك جديد لــــــظهور العذراء مريم من خلال تجربة شهود عيان  *

*download *​


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الوداعة قال:


> *لينك جديد لــــــظهور العذراء مريم من خلال تجربة شهود عيان  *
> 
> *download *​



اشكرك 

على المرور الرائع جدا

الرب معاكم


----------

